# NPD (in honor of Steadfastly)



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't normally post NPD threads, but I have 2 motives for this one. 

1. Being it's probably the single most sought after pedal I've ever owned and I think it's kinda cool. 

2. Just to see what kinda smart comment about price steadfastly has.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Since he probably won't see this I'll get the ball rolling.... "You would get the same effect and ten thousand more with my Zoom pedal."

Congrats on a cool pedal!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So that's the real thing? 

Steady hasn't been around much that I've noticed.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sambonee said:


> So that's the real thing?
> 
> Steady hasn't been around much that I've noticed.


Real deal, someone offered it to me for a guitar.... I thought about it for a bit and said "what the hell, why not!"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If it goes up even more in price, you've done well


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That's not a pedal, it's an investment.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a Klon way back and sold it for $500(Big mistake). All the hype aside it was the only pedal I ever regretted selling because it sounded so awesome.

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mario said:


> I had a Klon way back and sold it for $500(Big mistake). All the hype aside it was the only pedal I ever regretted selling because it sounded so awesome.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy.


I think I paid more than that for a KTR at one point. I can't even remember seeing an original less than a grand.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It appears from what I gather, this is from Chitmo. If this is correct, he has been on my ignore list for awhile now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This thread...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> It appears from what I gather, this is from Chitmo. If this is correct, he has been on my ignore list for awhile now.


I guess I have something in common with budda, all scientists and @vadsy


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> I guess I have something in common with budda, all scientists and @vadsy


I'm on an ignore list? Cool.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> I'm on an ignore list? Cool.


The one people pray to


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I hope that you at least crossed the border and payed USD for it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! Should be a good investment. I don't think the price of a KC would ever come down.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

For those of you not willing to break the bank get a Ceriatone Centura, trust me on this.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> For those of you not willing to break the bank get a Ceriatone Centura, trust me on this.


Really looking forward to mine.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> It appears from what I gather, this is from Chitmo. If this is correct, he has been on my ignore list for awhile now.


Not to take away from the glory of the Centaur here but I'm confused how one can have a member on the ignore list but still see their threads? Defeats the purpose of the list, no?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Ignore is not the same as block


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

How about a video demo?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> How about a video demo?


All the demos and shoot out on YouTube are much better than I can provide.... seriously though, I start lessons to learn how to play Monday. I finally have a rig good enough to learn on


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> ... I finally have a rig good enough to learn on
> 
> _Guitars: Warmouth Telecaster, Kauer Daylighter junior, PRS DGT, Suhr Classic Pro, Gretsch 6119-1959 and Boucher OM Hybrid. Amps: 65 Amps Tupelo, KLON CENTAUER _


_
_
I'll drink to that!!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> I paid $329 for mine. Silver non-horsey, just like that one. Bought right from Bill Finnigan after chatting with him on the phone for a bit.
> 
> Those were the days.


I have a friend here in the Park with the same story. Although he has/had some incredible gear I feel the Klon is his most prized possession.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Why not just get a Line 6 Helix or one of its competitors and be done with it? It's more money but if you want a tone or effect, you'll have it. Unless your hobby is messing with different pedals, I can't see why you wouldn't choose the effects unit unless it is available cash or credit.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Why not just get a Line 6 Helix or one of its competitors and be done with it? It's more money but if you want a tone or effect, you'll have it. Unless your hobby is messing with different pedals, I can't see why you wouldn't choose the effects unit unless it is available cash or credit.


Fuck ya, my man delivers!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Why not just get a Line 6 Helix or one of its competitors and be done with it? It's more money but if you want a tone or effect, you'll have it. Unless your hobby is messing with different pedals, I can't see why you wouldn't choose the effects unit unless it is available cash or credit.


It was worth buying a Klon just for this


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> Since he probably won't see this I'll get the ball rolling.... "You would get the same effect and ten thousand more with my Zoom pedal."
> 
> Congrats on a cool pedal!


Haha! Prophetic.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Fuck ya, my man delivers!


I wanna like this twice


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

___________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Surely nobody here has a hobby of messing with different pedals. Sheesh!


No, of course not. What was I thinking?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

davetcan said:


> For those of you not willing to break the bank get a Ceriatone Centura, trust me on this.


I haven't tried the Centura yet - I did try an Arc Clone V2 and thought it was pretty close to the Klon I owned many moons ago.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex said:


> I haven't tried the Centura yet - I did try an Arc Clone V2 and thought it was pretty close to the Klon I owned many moons ago.


Outside of the KTR and an Aluminum Falcon V1 this is head and shoulders above the rest (I've owned most) . It's ended my search. Can't say for sure that it's actually better than the other 2 I've mentioned as I no longer have them here to A/B, but my gut tells me it is


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Alex said:


> I haven't tried the Centura yet - I did try an Arc Clone V2 and thought it was pretty close to the Klon I owned many moons ago.


I've owned a couple Klon clones and this is the one I've stuck with and for a good chunk of time too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Outside of the KTR and an Aluminum Falcon V1 this is head and shoulders above the rest (I've owned most) . It's ended my search. Can't say for sure that it's actually better than the other 2 I've mentioned as I no longer have them here to A/B, *but my gut tells me it is*


Man, your ears are in a really funny spot!GF^%@ I couldn't resist, Dave.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I can think of worse places for them ☺


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Outside of the KTR and an Aluminum Falcon V1 this is head and shoulders above the rest (I've owned most) . It's ended my search. Can't say for sure that it's actually better than the other 2 I've mentioned as I no longer have them here to A/B, but my gut tells me it is


Did you try the J. RAD Archer (silver with Si) & Archer IKON (gold with Ge)? I have them both on my board right now & am leaning towards keeping the IKON & a /13 Dyna Ranger Treble Booster (along with a few other dirt boxes).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Tried the silver but not the gold. Standouts for my taste were, in order of preference, Centura, Falcon I, KTR, Arc. The rest are all kind of grouped together and include - Archer, Tone Bakery, Pedal Monsters, Falcon II and III, Monsterpiece, JPFX. I'm sure I'm forgetting a couple. All were "good" pedals if you like the Klon thing, which I do, but the first 3 I listed were standouts with the Arc Effects being very close.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Fred is stomping on his with his barefeet, ffs.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Fred is stomping on his with his barefeet, ffs.


So I don't like socks or shoes, what the problem is?


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Kudos to the purchaser and purchasee. To throw in my 2 bits: I recently picked up a Rimrock Mythical OD and am still trying to pick myself up off the floor in awestrucknessicity.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

So did someone really buy this thing?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Business said:


> So did someone really buy this thing?


I think he yanked the ad, second thoughts.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've never tried a Klon or a Klon clone.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> I've never tried a Klon or a Klon clone.


Do it


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Do it


How does it compare with one of these, as I have one.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> How does it compare with one of these, as I have one.


I've never tried one, too expensive


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I've never tried one, too expensive


I didn't pay full price for it. I bought it new but on sale. Considering you guys are talking about Klons, it wasn't that expensive at all.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> I've never tried one, too expensive


Compared to the Klon the AC will sound like you've been playing through a plate of truck stop mashed potatoes. Also the mids are far less haunting.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

[Steadly]I played the model of one on my Line 6 Helix. It's probably the same thing...plus I had 100 other effects whenever I wanted them.[/Steadly]


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Compared to the Klon the AC will sound like you've been playing through a plate of truck stop mashed potatoes. Also the mids are far less haunting.


The AC is pretty nice in its own right though. It's the nicest OD I've ever had.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

jdto said:


> [Steadly]I played the model of one on my Line 6 Helix. It's probably the same thing...plus I had 100 other effects whenever I wanted them.[/Steadly]


I'm surprised his big hands could fiddle with all of those tiny knobs & buttons.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> How does it compare with one of these, as I have one.


I’ve got a KTR and an AC Booster... both great pedals but totally different animals. The KTR shines as an always-on-boost, the AC shines as a low to mid gain overdrive. If volume is not an issue I love the KTR, but for practical use I find the AC more versatile.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> I'm surprised his big hands could fiddle with all of those tiny knobs & buttons.


It’s hard, but you do your best.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Business said:


> So did someone really buy this thing?


Didn't I get mine from you? Haha...


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Didn't I get mine from you? Haha...


Indeed
Still have it?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Business said:


> Indeed
> Still have it?


Nope, I sold it on Reverb. I can't remember if it was because I got the JHS one.


----------

